# Help with school project - how do you eat or drink while camping?



## designing for project (Sep 18, 2021)

I have a school project for which I need to understand better how people eat or drink when they go camping. I created a quick form that should take no more than 5 minutes to complete, please fill it in if you have the time. Your response may be quoted, so don't give away any personal information such as your name.
The form:
form

Thanks in advance!


----------



## travis.farmer (Jun 26, 2021)

i gave the form a look-see, and it seems benign, if anybody want's to give it a go. not sure if it is for product development, or actually a school project. but it seems anonymous, and asks no personal info. i may fill out later, when i have the time...

to the original poster:
could be technically considered SPAM, but does not seem to be selling a product, so i will let it go this time 
if you have any other questions about camping, please ask in forum, perhaps in a poll. not sure how much you will get for results, as a lot of people don't trust random forms from random websites.

~Travis


----------



## designing for project (Sep 18, 2021)

Thank you for taking the time to write a reply. I made sure not to collect more personal information than was needed. I will keep in mind the advice about asking other questions.


----------



## Mario M. Gravley (Oct 11, 2021)

What are good camping drinks?


----------

